# (TX) BLM- QAA/MH in Texas- yellow factored



## retrieverpro2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Twin Rivers Cold One QAA MH 80 lb. black male -throws yellow!!
was qualified for the 2007 AKC master national in Nov. 2006 (qualified for the 2006 as well) QAA in first trial and Jammed the second.

Sire: FC AFC CAFC Chena River Chavez
Dam: Trumarc's Hot River Bonnie QAA

Health clearances include:
hips- good
eye- clear
elbows- normal
patellas- normal
CNM- clear
DNA'd
AKC & UKC registered

great pedigree- he can be seen on working retriever central- photgallery and his pedigree is on gooddoginfo.com 
certificate #'s can be seen at www.heritage-kennels.com on news page as well as pictures throughout the website.


----------

